# Intermodal well car as battery car.



## SHayes (Oct 22, 2008)

I am looking at building a battery car and I was looking at the various types of modern cars available. It occured to me that by using an intermodal well car I could create a number of battery containers and then just switch containers when the batteries get low. I see a couple of benefits to this, 1. is that the center of gravity would be lower than a standard box car and 2. the containers could be switched out in just a few seconds if set up with pressure contacts rather than plugs.

I was just wondering what others thought both pro and con about this approach.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

SHayes, sure sounds like a good idea to me. If you do make this one please post some pic's. Nick Jr.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a photo some place where I simply lift the top container to change out the battery in the lower one. 
very easy 
HA!!!!









My newer batt don't need as much cut away as did the older types.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like you got to get up a little earlier to get ahead of Marty! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering why did not use the doors instead of cutting hole in floor. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Because at the time I was using DeWalts and they have a neck on them. Now I use Milwakees 

Besides these are only $10 or 15 each, so its easier than the doors.
I use containers for track side (cheap) structures.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I hear cheap? Oh no. Later RJD


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey i like this idea. I am going to try and fix connectors on the bottom of the container and top of the car, so that when it is placed on the car, it will make a circuit.That way all I have to do is swap containers when the batterys run down. I have a SLA battery that went through the doors of a 20 footer ok.
Rod


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,

I do recall a thread, elsewhere, that used a 40ft. boxcar as a battery car which had ONE END hinged which allowed for a speedy battery change. That method might suit anyone using an SLA battery.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

50ft DD door works great, no cutting drill one hole in floor for plug


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

The only problem I have had with well cars is that they can bend when subjected to high heat and having weight in them. I have reinforced mine so that they will not bend.


----------

